# Sand spike, need your input



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

<UL><LI>Some of you have seen my sand spike, well I wanted to see what the "competition" had to offer, so I found one of the major manufacturers that sells to the big companies, and bought one. It was $18, plus 5$ shipping, for a total of $23. I won't tell who it is, just show you pictures. After looking at the pictures, I need your input.</LI>[/list]



Here is "mine vs theirs"














Mine spike has a longer shaft, longer tube, and hasa foot peg. The peg isa new addition to my previous sand spike.














My tube is twice as thick. My tube has no little rod at the end to bottom out the rod. To me this is a useless feature in a sand spike. The vinyl cap protects the reel from scratches. You aren't trolling for wahoo. Mine can be used to hold a beach umbrella. Theirs cannot.














Theirs has shorter tube by about 4 inches. 



Theirs has a mill finish. Mine has had a brushed look applied by hand,and is very time consuming.














Theirs has less weld on a thinner tube which means less strength. You can't see it here, but their ends are jagged like it was right off the chop saw. I've filed and brushed mine.














Theirs is narrower. Mine is a full 1.5 inches on each leg. Here you can kind of see their jagged edges where mine have been filed.














Theirs has a 90 degree cut...Potentially a KNUCKLE BUSTER. Mine is a smooth 45. 



Theirs has a mill finish along with all the scratches from handling, transportation,etc. Mine has a hand applied brushed finish.














My new model has a foot peg. Just put your heel in it and push while wiggling the spike back and forth.



Theirs has no peg. In this pic I left the mill finish on mine to show you what it would look like if I didnt apply a brushed look to it.



The only pro I can see to theirs is that it is half the weight, but what do you expect when it is smaller and thinner? Mine weighs about 2.3 pounds, which is not a lot of weight, and it will pretty much last forever unless you run over it with your truck or something.



So my question is this.<UL><LI>Theirs is $23 shipped. I'm asking $29.95 for mine at hot spots, and I will sell it the same price online and ship it for $5. </LI><LI>Is mine worth the extra few bucks to you for a higher quality spike in every aspect? </LI><LI>Is the foot peg of any interest to you? Or should I leave it off.</LI><LI>Is the brushed finish of any interest to you? Or should I not bother. It takes much longer to put the finish on than to make the spike!</LI><LI>Do you really think you need that little shaft at the bottom of the tube to keep your reel from bottoming out? Or would you just be fine with the reel resting on the heavy vinyl cap?</LI>[/list]



I'm sure I'll get lots of varying opinions from the Walmart group to the Van Staal group and every where in between. I want all opinions! Mine is hand made with pride. Theirs is mass produced and it shows. But what is important?



Thanks in advance!



CL


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *choppedliver (1/11/2010)*
> 
> Here is "mine vs theirs"
> 
> ...


Im sorry Im a pervert but read all that back and say "Thats What She Said"

But seriously you have a better product at a fair price. I wouldnt look to much into the brushed part. You could sell the brushed ones for $29 and knock of a couple bucks for just a regular mill looking one. I think you would do fine at $29.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Splittine (1/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *choppedliver (1/11/2010)*
> ...




LMAO. Damn I need to reword that. At least Im not the one with the smaller one!!  I appreciate the input!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

More heavy duty and thicker/stonger is good. I think you should forget about the aspects that make it look pretty (smoothing out welds). It's a sand spike, not something that needs to when a looks contest. As long as the weld is strong and does not look like a 2 year old did it, I would consider that fine. But do de-burr the edges. The foot peg is a nice touch as well.

Looks good.

I would be worried if people can tell the differnce by a quick look though. Make sure people know that they are buying a superior product. Some people may simply take a quick glance and wonder why yours is more expensive.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Telum Pisces (1/11/2010)*More heavy duty and thicker/stonger is good. I think you should forget about the aspects that make it look pretty (smoothing out welds). It's a sand spike, not something that needs to when a looks contest. As long as the weld is strong and does not look like a 2 year old did it, I would consider that fine. But do de-burr the edges. The foot peg is a nice touch as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the input. I kinda agree with you about aesthetics. It would allow me to spend less time making them and maybe reduce the price some. I don't have the purchasing power to buy thousands of feet at a time at a steep discount. 



By the way, _I don't smooth welds_. *None *of those are smoothed, they look that good right off the bench. When I'm applying the brushed look the weld gets brushed too every so slightly, but the brush does not remove any metal, just gives it a uniform appearance. If you look at the picture of the foot peg, where I did not brush the red factory writing off the aluminum, you can see that weld is not brushed, thats the way it came right off the TIG welder.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

I Do Prefer the little rod in the bottom of the tube. I do surf fish quite a bit and have all my life. I prefer it because I have some log butts on my rods. Getting the rod out of the rod holder is much easier when I am in a hurry. Good looking spikes though!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Inn Deep (1/12/2010)*I Do Prefer the little rod in the bottom of the tube. I do surf fish quite a bit and have all my life. I prefer it because I have some log butts on my rods. Getting the rod out of the rod holder is much easier when I am in a hurry. Good looking spikes though!!


I agree that yours look much stronger! I also would prefere the rod at the bottom of the holder.....especially for those that fish for some of the larger fish and have a gimble rod seat on their rod. I also like the foot peg....it's actually the first thing I thought of when I saw the other spike. foot pegs are a must on metal spikes in my book. 

I think yours is great and I would buy yours before the others.


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks great. Seems priced right for quality too. Heel bracket a good idea and I prefer the cross pin myself. Only thing it needs is a place to put your beer when you get a strike:letsdrink


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yours is top notch and well priced. I like the changes you made.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *dsar592 (1/12/2010)*Yours is top notch and well priced. I like the changes you made.




Thanks for all your input. So I guess I might consider putting the pin at the bottom. I would be willing to put the pin in ( extra labor ) and not polish it ( extra labor ). I would still come out ahead time wise. I just like the fact that you can use it for a beach umbrella spike, without the pin, but not sure how many people would actually use it for that.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

The peg in the bottom serves purpose for most people that use surf type split grip rods where when the rod is in thespike the bottom grip sticks past the tube and when the rod is pulled out the larger bottom grip gets hung on the bottom of the tube and this begins to tear up the bottom grip after a while. It is not for the purpose of protecting the reel as much as the bottom grip. I think that the use of an umbrella while may be nice the spike is designed for a fishing pole holder and that should be what you should be designing the spike for, 100% fishing rods. Yes other things would be nice but when you start getting too much like a swiss army knife then the origional design begins to suffer. I can think of alot of things that may be nice additions to products but I seem to always come back to the ones that have the best design for exactly what it should do in the best way possible.

If you really want you could drill a hole through and give the customers a pin and a clip so they can have the option of removing the pin if you want. drilling a through hole and providing a pin with two small hairpins would not add anything more than you welding the pin in.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *bwendel07 (1/12/2010)*The peg in the bottom serves purpose for most people that use surf type split grip rods where when the rod is in thespike the bottom grip sticks past the tube and when the rod is pulled out the larger bottom grip gets hung on the bottom of the tube and this begins to tear up the bottom grip after a while. It is not for the purpose of protecting the reel as much as the bottom grip. I think that the use of an umbrella while may be nice the spike is designed for a fishing pole holder and that should be what you should be designing the spike for, 100% fishing rods. Yes other things would be nice but when you start getting too much like a swiss army knife then the origional design begins to suffer. I can think of alot of things that may be nice additions to products but I seem to always come back to the ones that have the best design for exactly what it should do in the best way possible.
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want you could drill a hole through and give the customers a pin and a clip so they can have the option of removing the pin if you want. drilling a through hole and providing a pin with two small hairpins would not add anything more than you welding the pin in.




I had thought of that as well, but was concerned that anything not permanently attached, is something you might lose. I do agree that you cant be the swiss army knife and do everything well


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

bwendel hit the nail on the head! The pin helps out alot with saving your grips and keeps the rod from getting hung up when you go to pull it out.Nice looking spike though! I cant wait to try it out!


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

choppedliver did u get my pm?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *atlast740 (1/12/2010)*choppedliver did u get my pm?


Yep, thanks for the input!


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ido agree with the getting things lost thing especially at the beach but even if it is lost a 1/4 inch stainless bolt and lock nut is pretty easy to replace. not like some parts that when you loose you can never replace because its specialty. 

Thumbs up on a good looking well made product. I can tell that thought has gone into it and I think that the people can see there is a difference.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *bwendel07 (1/13/2010)*Ido agree with the getting things lost thing especially at the beach but even if it is lost a 1/4 inch stainless bolt and lock nut is pretty easy to replace. not like some parts that when you loose you can never replace because its specialty.
> 
> 
> 
> Thumbs up on a good looking well made product. I can tell that thought has gone into it and I think that the people can see there is a difference.




Thanks for the compliment



I have done some research on that little pin at the bottom. I took my only fishing rod that has the little notches on the bottom, and put it in "the competition" rod holder, and guess what? Their pin is TOO THICK! So it does serve the purpose of allowing it to bottom out, but it does not serve the purpose of keeping the rod from turning in the tube like it would if the pin was thinner and fit in the notch at the bottom of the rod! Theirs is .30inch , and it needs to be .25. I have a pier cart with those rod holders and measured the pin at the bottom, it was .25. 



I sourced some .25 aluminum rod , it would be easy to weld it in and cheaper than buying stainless screws and nuts or cotter pins. If I bought some .25 inch aluminum rod in quantities, the pin at the bottom would cost me about 2 cents each.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I would definitely buy yours over theirs. Looks like much better quality and I would rather keep my money local. Fair product for a fair price. Do add the pin though.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

just a thought.... 

How about an insert that you could put in a sand spike, that would convert into an aluminum drink holder. That way, you could have a second spike nearby to put your "beverage" into, but you could easily convert it back into the fishing sand spike.....


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *angus_cow_doctor (1/13/2010)*just a thought....
> 
> 
> 
> How about an insert that you could put in a sand spike, that would convert into an aluminum drink holder. That way, you could have a second spike nearby to put your "beverage" into, but you could easily convert it back into the fishing sand spike.....




Hahah, easy enough. I've got an idea in mind, just have to buy the materials. I don't have the proper sizes of tubing for that " in stock "


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great looking spike, when I am down next that will be one of my first purchases. Nice work. Like the others said, the looks are not important to me as much as durability and functionality. I use them here in the river all the time (well not now that is for damn sure).


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *mpmorr (1/13/2010)*Great looking spike, when I am down next that will be one of my first purchases. Nice work. Like the others said, the looks are not important to me as much as durability and functionality. I use them here in the river all the time (well not now that is for damn sure).




Thanks! I will be happy to mail you one too! I'll even throw in free shipping since you aren't local



I was running a contest earlier for "Name our new company". We came up with "Rugged Metal Outdoor Creations". Just like the name says, I want our company to be known for building the toughest, baddest, longest lasting, kick ass, most durable product on the market, and at a reasonable price. 



The time I put into these things and the quality of materials is unmatched, and so I don't have a huge profit margin. Definitely not going to get rich selling spikes lol, but think I could supplement my income nicely.



There is plenty of China Marts to build the cheapest thing on the market. Let them have that, I want no part of that!


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

I also do not care if it is polished and pretty personally. However, when competing in the business I guess there may be those that would choose the prettier one. When I can afford some I will definately look you up! I have always used the good ole pvc attached to a piece of aluminum angle. 

Do you offer different lengths? I like having a few longer ones for my shorter rods. I helps a lot if a certains days. Do you take custom orders?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Inn Deep (1/16/2010)*I also do not care if it is polished and pretty personally. However, when competing in the business I guess there may be those that would choose the prettier one. When I can afford some I will definately look you up! I have always used the good ole pvc attached to a piece of aluminum angle.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you offer different lengths? I like having a few longer ones for my shorter rods. I helps a lot if a certains days. Do you take custom orders?




I will make you one any length, width, shape, color, style, or flavor, lol... just let me know!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Chopped, I'm about to make a scrap yard run. There may be some drops in the drum that will work well for your sand spikes. Send me a pm and let me know the dia. and lengths you can use. Tim


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I took you guys advice. My sand spikes from now on will have the foot/heel peg and the pin in the bottom for the rod to sit in. And unlike my competition, mine is the correct size. I think mine sand spike should sell for $35 easily but I'm gonna price it at $29.95. This thing is massive and heavy duty, and the best spike on the market, bar none.If you don't believe me, I'll let you try it out for free. 

Here is some updated pics.










The full monty










The pin welded in










A closeup of my weld job... did someone say I smooth my welds? No way...


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice work. seems like it would take a lot of force to pull on over..............


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

You put this sucker in to the hilt and it aint goin nowhere


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I am selling Chris sand spikes in my store for the price he is asking for them,,, I have some in stock,, come on in and lets help him get his new business off the ground....

I am also stocking his new beach anchor,,, this thing is cool,, got to have one,,,


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *Sequoiha (1/26/2010)*I am selling Chris sand spikes in my store for the price he is asking for them,,, I have some in stock,, come on in and lets help him get his new business off the ground....
> 
> 
> 
> I am also stocking his new beach anchor,,, this thing is cool,, got to have one,,,




Any pics of the said beach anchor?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *AquaSport175 (1/26/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Sequoiha (1/26/2010)*I am selling Chris sand spikes in my store for the price he is asking for them,,, I have some in stock,, come on in and lets help him get his new business off the ground....
> ...




Here ya go http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic479389-11-1.aspx?Update=1



Bumped it up to top for ya


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks! I have been away from the forum for a long long time and just getting all caught up once again.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *AquaSport175 (1/26/2010)*Thanks! I have been away from the forum for a long long time and just getting all caught up once again.


'



Well welcome back !


----------

